# Goats won't go out to pasture unless I'm with them...



## adegiulio (May 26, 2011)

Hello all. I recently acquired 3 3-month old Nubian wethers from the agricultural program at SUNY Cobleskill. They were bottle raised and didnt get much outdoor time until they came here about 2 weeks ago. They are wonderful goats with terrific temperaments, the only problem is that they spend all day in the barn. When I go out to visit them, they happily come out and graze/browse in their paddock, but unless I'm there, they are inside. They often seem hungry (i keep hay available at all times, and supplement with a little grain) and will eat voraciously when I'm around. 

So, clearly they just need to get used to their new surroundings, but I would like to help them find their way. Any hints on getting them to stay outside and enjoy the pasture? I've already tried closing the barn door, which just results in them lying down next to it...Silly goats.

Thanks!


----------



## terrilhb (May 26, 2011)

I would say it because they are in strange surroundings. Try to give it some time. I hope it works out. Congratulations on your new babies. They are a blast.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 26, 2011)

Goats not only have a strong herd instinct, but young goats follow their older herd mates around, your goats are in a new place, not used to browse and have no older goats to hang with. It will just take time, probably a quit a bit of time. But they will eventually learn to be goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 26, 2011)

My "Herd Queen" kidded last Saturday night and everyone is hanging around the barn.  They won't go out and brouse very far from the barn where she is.

She is the oldest and wisest one, and they all know it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## adegiulio (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm tempted to go adopt an older boy, just to teach them the ropes...


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 26, 2011)

Another option if it's possible is lock them out of the barn for a few hours a day and force them to go out until they figure it out...It sounds kind of harsh, but sometimes they just need that extra "boot". 
I had to do this with my 2 most recently born kids - it was cold when they were born, so they stayed in the barn for a month. It got nice out, and they want nothing to do with the outside. I put them out, they jump their fence, and run back to their stall...My solution - put them in the "solid baby pen"...It is a 4 1/2' tall 4 board fence that babies can't jump, and has top to bottom chain link, that is stapled on each board. They are forced to be outside, because their house is in the back of the pen when they want to be up near the gait to get back to me/their stall. Today was the first day in a week since they got the boot from their stall that I saw them playing and eating grass...

Just a thought  Good luck with them!


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2011)

............


----------



## adegiulio (Jun 14, 2011)

It's actually getting worse now. Even if I am with them, they don't graze. If we leave the pasture they go nuts for the browse and everything else, but within the confines of the pasture, they don't want anything to do with it. It's great pasture too, and I've even mowed down the weeds they don't like. 

Is there a particular flavor of vinaigrette i can spray out there?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you.  Mine don't have a problem eating in the pasture or out of it, with no special vinaigrette.  I just think it takes a lot of time.  They are young, they may be getting plenty to eat with out having to do much grazing.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 14, 2011)

I just put my sheep out on my new pasture yesterday and if it were not for the one adult ewe in the bunch, they would stay in the paddock and beg for food.  She is their leader and where she goes, they all go.  Silly animals.  Acres of green grass and they'd rather stand in a dry paddock and beg.


----------

